# Removing car lettering without disturbing the car



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have used brake fluid in the past.

Any other ideas?

Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I did read an article a little ago that advocated using T-Cut applied with a cotton bud and it seemed to work well. Don't know if you have that over there but it's cutting compound used on car bodywork.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A Testors product called ELO (Easy Lift Off). It's gentler than brake fluid, but still works.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> A Testors product called ELO (Easy Lift Off). It's gentler than brake fluid, but still works.


Does this work even if the original owner put Dullcote or some other clear coat over the decal?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sure does. I have done it many times. The trick is to leave the ELO on long enough to remove the decal, but rinse it off before it removes the paint underneath.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Have to keep In mind that factory lettering is pad printed either paint or more likely ink.
Not decals,therefor much more difficult to remove....
Brake fluid will remove the underlying paint as easily as the the lettering,wouldn't advise using it unless your stripping the entire car body.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

If an item, like a steam engine tender, is black, it that likely to be black plastic that will not deteriorate, or are black tenders painted black?

Bill


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Depends, some are molded in grey plastic, so they need to be painted black....you won't know what color the plastic is til you take paint off....or look at the underside/inside that may or may not be painted.....


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

90% isopropyl alcohol works good for removing painted on lettering & numbers w/o disturbing the background paint.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GN.2-6-8-0 said:


> Have to keep In mind that factory lettering is pad printed either paint or more likely ink.
> Not decals,therefor much more difficult to remove....
> Brake fluid will remove the underlying paint as easily as the the lettering,wouldn't advise using it unless your stripping the entire car body.


True, but because the lettering is applied separately from the paint, it is not too difficult, if one exercises the required care and a mild stripper, to remove one without the other. You can't just drop it in a container of stripper and walk away, you have to work at it with a swab.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes, patience is the key in this.....I have had great results by soaking the lettering with Badger airbrush cleaner (for a few seconds) and gently scrapping the softened lettering with a curved exacto blade.....again, lots of patience and a light hand, and I have had excellent results......dozens of cars have had this treatment, with no casualties!


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

lajrmdlr said:


> 90% isopropyl alcohol works good for removing painted on lettering & numbers w/o disturbing the background paint.


Depends on what type of background paint is present - use caution if you don't know! I have soaked some brands of shells in 91% alcohol with ZERO effect on the base paint, even over the course of a couple days. Conversely, I have had the paint begin to peel off after only a few minutes with others. 
If possible always test on an inconspicuous place beforehand, and always err on the side of caution.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Paint might be removed too*



lajrmdlr said:


> 90% isopropyl alcohol works good for removing painted on lettering & numbers w/o disturbing the background paint.


Many model trains are factory painted with an alcohol based paint. If your car is; then alcohol, especially 90%, nearly pure alcohol, may damage the paint. I don't know if that's the type of paint you're dealing with. I just wanted to warn you of that possibility. If you do decide to use alcohol, then perhaps a lower percentage alcohol like 70%(the remaining 30% is water) would be safer to start with. If worse comes to worse, repainting the car isn't all that difficult.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

traction fan said:


> Many model trains are factory painted with an alcohol based paint. If your car is; then alcohol, especially 90%, nearly pure alcohol, may damage the paint. I don't know if that's the type of paint you're dealing with. I just wanted to warn you of that possibility. If you do decide to use alcohol, then perhaps a lower percentage alcohol like 70%(the remaining 30% is water) would be safer to start with. If worse comes to worse, repainting the car isn't all that difficult.
> 
> Good Luck;
> 
> Traction Fan


In my 60 years of model railroading that's I've heard of any model paint is alcohol based. Which paint brands are alcohol based?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think he may have meant enamel paint, which is alcohol based, as opposed to water based paint.
Unless I'm wrong, of course......


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Solvent base paint compatilbility issuses ?*

:dunno::dunno:Are the adult beverages starting to wear off?


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> I think he may have meant enamel paint, which is alcohol based, as opposed to water based paint.
> Unless I'm wrong, of course......


I'm not a paint scientist by any means, but seems like the acrylic finishes are most susceptible to removal with alcohol, while the enamels are most resistant.


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Be Careful*

I've used cheap brake fluid to strip paint from models before painting them. Be very careful using brake fluid to remove lettering.
I've used Walthers Solvaset and a Q-tip to remove just lettering. It takes some time but usually doesn't attack the paint.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Did anyone see the Model Railroaders magazine video using Micro Sol?

It is supposed to work using Scotch Magic tape. I tried it on an Athearn heavyweight baggage car, and it did not budge in the slightest.

Bill


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I have used acetone based nail polish remover on a Q-tip to remove lettering. Keep a damp cloth nearby so when the lettering is gone you can wet down the area to stop it from attacking the paint. For some reason it worked quicker on some cars than others.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I think there is a difference in the way some lettering on cars is done....the older cars had lettering that was stamped on, with nothing much better than ink, so that lettering is easy to remove....the new, sharp lettering of today seems to be added with better paint....and technology....

The newer, more detailed cars I'm buying now-a-days are coming out in paint schemes I want, as opposed to the "old days", when they didn't make paint schemes I wanted.....so I have had no need to strip the lettering off the newer cars....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've found automotive cutting compound on a cotton bud works well and doesn't affect the paint underneath.


----------

